# PM-932M-PDF Evolution



## Ratz (Apr 25, 2014)

I have not done too much work on PM-932 due to repairing and modifying machine to my expectations and satisfaction as written in my post under heading “PM-932 experience”.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php?t=22195
<O</O
I would like to share my ongoing experience and few of my projects with others. The intension here is to shine some light what this mill is capable of for present and potential owners. I also would like to stress a point that, setup, cleaning and modifications are extensive and not many owners will go to these extremes. 
<O</O
However; so far the results are satisfactory and I am pleased with the outcome.
<O</O
I think the machine is rigid enough for my work, but like anything, there will be limits.
The rule is, setup, tighten gibbs and tighten the leaf screws (especially on gear head) is a must to mill with any accuracy.
<O</O
In addition to aluminum and variety of steels, materials like 316 and 304 stainless, AQUAMET 22 and XM-19 stainless is widely used in my world. Not necessarily that parts call for this material, but that I have considerable amount of it on hand from old propeller shafts and other marine components.
<O</O
I do not expect miracles but there are parts to be finished to a tolerance in 4 decimal places.
<O</O
Cheers,
Radek


Not that there is anything intricate about milling this pictured part but it is milled to ±0.0005” accuracy to satisfy my and PM-932 capability. It is milled from Aquamet 22 with M42 cobalt tooling. If I am asked to make any small part commercially I am confident that the machine will handle the task.

MACHINING DATA:</SPAN>
Carbide tools are suggested for rates better than 50% of Type 304. </SPAN>
Machining Type Suggested starting rates are: </SPAN>
Single Point turning : Roughing - 0.15" depth, 0.015"/rev feed -175 SFM </SPAN>
Finishing - 0.025" depth, 0.007"/rev feed - 200 SFM </SPAN>
Drilling : 1/4" Dia hole - 0.004"/rev feed - 60 SFM </SPAN>
1/2" Dia hole - 0.007"/rev feed - 60 SFM </SPAN>
3/4" Dia hole - 0.010"/rev feed - 60 SFM </SPAN>
Reaming : Feed - same as drilling - 100 SFM </SPAN>
Side and Slot Milling : Roughing - 0.25" depth - 0.007"/tooth feed - 125SFM </SPAN>
Finishing - 0.050" depth - 0.009"/tooth feed - 140SFM </SPAN>

These rates are for carbide tools, </SPAN>
Type C-2 for roughing, drilling and reaming. </SPAN>
Type C-3 for finishing.





	

		
			
		

		
	
</SPAN>




This picture shows one of the few “V” blocks I made and used 4” face mill (recently acquired) to level the bottom and make all “V” blocks same height. Again it is a no brainer job, but listening to the mill was like a music to my ears.
<O</O
Here I just a quick clip of machinery not cutting as at that time as I did not think of it.

http://www3.telus.net/oceanready/4inch_facemill.avi







This little project was on my mind for while. The 20 ton little press did not have enough support by two pipe and sleeve and was skewing to sides of it’s own choices.
There were few options, but as usual I had all materials lying around the shop. I opted for a bolt on brackets and milled them with extra length end mills. The rollers are rotation on ¼” drill rod and are turned on PM1236 from Derlin®. There is now no sideway play and 0.010” on one side (the one I made first).:angry:
<O</O
All it cost me was my time and the pleasure to use my new mill.
<v:shapetype id=_x0000_t75 class=inlineimg title="Stick Out Tongue" alt="" border="0" src="http://www.hobby-machinist.com/images/smilies/tongue.png" o< stroked="f" filled="f" path="m@4@5l@4@11@9@11@9@5xe" smilieid="5" v:shapetype></SPAN>
	

		
			
		

		
	








	

		
			
		

		
	
</v:shapetype>


----------

